# General > Motoring >  car welding

## molly16

Any one in wick do small welding job (crossmember)

----------


## Tickling-Trout

Hi , Try Garry at Thrumster Garage he should be able to help you

----------


## molly16

Got it done by George Durrand  excellent job and far price

----------

